# Brown and Red All Over



## NeilYeag (Sep 21, 2020)

A hidden tang Puukko style knife. This one in redwood from @Chris S. and brown ebony. Copper ferrule, carbon fiber pin, and I machined the chicago screws in 316l stainless and had them PVD plated. Green and white G10 accents. In 01 steel with forced patina, 9 1/2" OAL and 1 1/16" wide. 

Sheath vegetable tan cowhide, with American alligator accents, and a little bit of stamping.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 10


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 21, 2020)

Thats excellent Neil.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 21, 2020)

Both items look great !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Sep 21, 2020)

Stunning, great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Sep 21, 2020)

Both pieces are absolutely stunning.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Sep 21, 2020)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Sep 25, 2020)

Stunning work Sir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 25, 2020)

Exquisite! Museum quality! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 12, 2020)

Great looking knife Neil and cool seeimg that redwood put to work. I got a couple blanks I am hoping to use some day myself if I can ever get back into shop. Can't wait to see more of your works.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 13, 2020)

Chris S. said:


> Great looking knife Neil and cool seeimg that redwood put to work. I got a couple blanks I am hoping to use some day myself if I can ever get back into shop. Can't wait to see more of your works.


 Thanks, it is interesting this was one of those blanks that I did not expect the final results. First rough shaping, looked OK. But final finish and I think it really popped.


----------



## VotTak (Nov 16, 2020)

Very nicely executed... Like that wood combination.... That gator accent is cool.... And I see Stingray leather underneath, so I guess it will be for some new project, huh?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Renfrow (Nov 21, 2020)

Knice knife, KNeil! 
Sorry, I had to stretch for that one. Great work. And, great photography.


----------

